

Tools to run an URL Shortener on your own Domain - treitnauer
http://iwantmyname.com/blog/2009/08/10-tools-to-run-an-url-shortener-on-your-own-custom-domain.htm

======
billpg
Won't twitter replace your URL with a bit.ly one anyway?

(There are other use cases for URL shortners. I'm just commenting on this
specific one.)

------
onreact-com
There also is an open source solution for that:
<http://urlshort.sourceforge.net/download/>

